# 56 pound flathead



## katfish

I have been taking such a beating on flathead
this year that I thought the drought might
not end.

But the heavens openned and dumped a 
flash flood. I thought about hitting the back
of a bay for a night of multiple flathead. But
running lines alone limitted my choice of spots
and since I usually go for broke I hit one of 
my big fish spots that sometimes offer up a trophy.










If I were demonstrating a classic flathead bite
this fish would be the example. She swam around 
the baits like a shark making them click the reels
as she made her selection.
Then picked up a handsized bluegill and slowly swam
away with only a slight hesitation as I picked up the
rod and turned off the clicker. She was circling to my right but
had enough pull to tighten the line and get her eyes crossed.

15 minutes of pulling the 14 ft alumnacraft and she had enough.
It was darker than a coalmine at midnight and it took me a while
to se her outline and make a good sweep with the dipnet.

Some of you might dream of what this fish weighed prior to
spawn but I was glad to catch her even after she lost the weight.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Awesome job Robby, Congratulations!!!! That is a chunker!!!!


----------



## dmbenjamin

That thing is a giant! Congrats a a great fish and an awesome story!
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lennyzrx

oh. that's a big one! congrats on a hog!


----------



## Mr. A

Dude, Don't let your dog get in the water! That hog could eat it, LOL. Great catch!

A

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## RustyGoat

Thats the kind of fish I catch in my dreams. Someday Ill hopefully catch one in real life.


----------



## rustyfish

Thats a great catch man. I bet that thing could eat most of the flatties iv caught this year


----------



## Shortdrift

Seems I saw that fish before. Congrats. Great way to end the drought.


----------



## cattin15

Great fish!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backupbait

Good story! Awesome fish! Congrats Robby!!!


----------



## MrFry

Awesome fish! Now I need to catch one like that............


----------



## JUSTCRAZY

Robert it looks like a nice fish, sure wish Woody could have seen that one come on board the little boat. He would have been licking for a while.


----------



## FlatKat

Theres not alot (if any) person that deserves the quality of fish that you tangle with. Classic example of where preperation meets success! Congrats!


----------



## ducky152000

FlatKat said:


> Theres not alot (if any) person that deserves the quality of fish that you tangle with. Classic example of where preperation meets success! Congrats!


Very nice Robby, I beg to differ on the above comment, Robby deserves that fish no doubt, but i and alot of other guys on here put as much time and effort as we can. And in the long run it shows what guys do put in the effort.


----------



## mischif

great fish! I don't fish for flatheads, but 56 lbs....who doesnt love that


----------



## FlatKat

Your right ducky, previous statement retracted.


----------



## katfish

Well folks, I enjoy the feelings but I was beginning to wonder
if I could still get big flathead.

As Clint Eastwood said "deserve's got nuthin to do with it" 
(before he shot the sheriff)

This was more of an example of right place-right time.
I expected the rain and cooler weather to turn the fish on 
and wanted to fish Thurs night but the lightning continued till 
after dark. 

I got out Fri night but was limitted in my site selection
because I had to drop baits alone.

I wanted to fish Sat nite also but had family obligations to fulfil.

5 or 6 years ago Jim Schilling and I compared notes and
learned that heavy rains during hot water periods concentrated 
feeding flathead in the muddy waters in back bays. If we see heavy 
rains during hot weather we have little difficulty selecting which 
spots we should fish This has resulted in many multi flathead 
nights (4-5 per night)

This was just a rare opportunity to feel confident where any feeding
flathead would be. Although I couldn't get exactly where the were 
going I did get baits along the route they took.


----------



## FlatKat

glad to see you got one Robby! That definately motivates me to get out there!


----------



## Bimmer

Great fish...


----------



## leftfordead88

That's a great fish . Congrats 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigcatjoe

Good fish robby, that would have been a slob pre-spawn. I like the write up too, the hot water/cool downpoor combination is certainly one to take note of.


----------



## afellure12

Awesome flattie Robbie! I have had minimal flathead success since we last met but did snag a nice 15 pound channel a few weeks ago. Or as you would say looked "like a catfish but smaller"


----------



## katfish

Any flathead is a success.

I just can not stress to younger fishermen how
rare trophy sized flathead are. There are exceptions
but for the most part you must fish hard and long
to get any consistency on trophy flathead.

I fished again last night -----:S

Joe
The severe rainstorm scenario is quite similar
to ice out channel cat bite at water inlets except
the time frame is a lot shorter.


----------



## OhioCatter

Great fish! I can only dream of catching one of thoes buggers.


----------



## seethe303

Great report - your writing is awesome, like prose.


----------



## katfish

This big female was clean with no distinguishing marks
or features. It is doubtful that I will catch her again
because the females often get reclusive in far out
spots.


----------



## CarpWild

I have never specifically targeted flathead catfish nor have I ever caught one. But after seeing this beauty, I might just have to. Great fish and thanks for sharing.


----------



## katfish

> nice fish i just had 1 bottom out my 50lb scales


At some point many flathead fishermen experience this or several broken 50 pound scales. It is God's way of telling us it is time to invest in 100 pound scales


----------

